

What3words: Everyone and everywhere now has an address - ingve
http://what3words.com/

======
pimlottc
There is not a single example three-world-address on the entire front page.

There is not even a single example on the examples page (which is more like
"Uses").

Seriously, there should be a bunch of static Google Maps images of famous
locations labelled with their three-word-addresses, something clear and simple
like that. I shouldn't have to click to the live map or watch a video to find
an actual example.

------
lukaslalinsky
Using English words is perhaps not the best idea if you want it to be used by
"everyone and everywhere". And translation doesn't work, because you end up
with a lot of ambiguous places.

------
Macuyiko
So what happens if my front door is on the border line of two squares?

~~~
benplumley
Pick the words you prefer. If someone is within 3 metres of your front door
and can't find it, you have a more serious problem.

On the other hand, if multiple front doors are within the same square (a block
of flats, for instance) then using this single piece of data is going to fall
down and a floor number or flat number would be needed as well.

